# AW Dragstrip Update



## MGroothuis

This was mentioned in the ornaments thread, so I won't hijack my own thread. 

The dragstrip is in the home stretch. I just received 6 working samples from the factory a couple days ago. Mass injection begins tomorrow.

You'll have to excuse the stickers on these. They were hand-cut from laser printed Avery labels. We don't have proofs of the actual sheets yet.

:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!! I am sooooo excited!!!!!!!

It look great!!!


----------



## wheelszk

Calm down little girl.................


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelszk said:


> Calm down little girl.................




Easy Richard, i am excited!!!:freak::freak:

Looks great right?


----------



## kiwidave

pms485, thanks for the update! Yep looks great!


----------



## scottman2007

Looks Great,Cant wait to get my hands on these,so do you guys have any samples of finished Pro Stocks to show?? but hey check out this new photo from John forces website.
and by the way,each of the cars and the drag strip you can preorder on johm force website.


----------



## rod766

I can see staging burn downs in my future:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

can't wait!


----------



## clydeomite

Mornin: 
I signed up for the " John Force Newsletter" at the mile high nationals last week and today i got my first issue. They are selling the AW drag sets for $99.00 . In case you don't have a perorder with someone else this might be a good deal for you Hobby Talkers out there.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## scottman2007

Here is few more shots i found of the new cars coming out for the drag strip.with some small mod's they could loo really cool


----------



## Montoya1

I think the strip itself could be the big letdown, if it does not time the runs and show reaction times.


----------



## scottman2007

Well i know for a fact the first version wont have time runs,and speed .just a win light. but i have heard from someone there,that will be an add on down the road,you have to think any away they are targeting young kids,not us grown up kids,LOL but on the other hand they know there is alot of buzz out here about it and its going to sell really well,so dont be surprise about the add ons they may offer after its out, and they see how big HO drag racing has gotten..give then time its their first atempt.


----------



## Bill Hall

*red light...green light....big whoop*

To be read with tongue firmly planted in cheek.

No timing system? What better way to teach kids about time, speed, math, decimals. Kids become very competetive at a very early age. 

Many poo poo video games, but they do have accuratly measured scoring/timing systems that fuel the fires of competition, leads to bragging rights, family tournaments, rubber and grudge matches, and above all the oppurtunity to measure ones self against an opponent; or alone against the clock. Dont kid a kidder or underestimate them...kids are not near as dumb as adults are. If it aint cool, no amount of market reasoning or board room brain trust justification is gonna make it fly. 

Ya know?...yer not dealing with chimpanzees here. Jane Goodall has nuthin' on me in the way of primate study. I have 5 grandyuns and could easily write a thesis on the psycology of rumpus room, backyard and playground competitions. 

You REALLY wanna sell something?...then ya better make it half way intresting. Without a timing system, they offer very little to hold the consumers intrest for more than a few passes; let alone Johnny ADHD after a bowl of Lucky Charms and 12 ounces of suitably flavored caffeinated high fructose cornsyrup. 

He be looking fer some high octane entertainment and an oppurtunity to beat down his brother, sister, father, uncle....whoever!

The timing system provides the undisputable and universally required unit of measure. To omit it would be folly.


----------



## resinmonger

I eat three bowls of Lucky Charms and wash it down with five cups of coffee. Is that why I feel a little bit wired?


----------



## MGroothuis

Rumors are correct about a deluxe version with ET, Actual speed, scale speed, reaction time, etc. A deluxe version is being discussed, as well as other add-ons  )and has been for a while. It all depends on the success of this basic version, so it is not certain yet. The original design of the start gate incorporated a small LCD readout over each lane showing speed, time, etc.


----------



## scottman2007

See Bill i told you so,and i believe your wrong about kids needing times,and speed and etc,if that were the case then hot wheels would be out of businesss,none of their tracks have timing systems and as a kid me and my brother would play for hours racing each other, and that would go for the kids now days that buy all these hot wheel race sets,also goes for slot car sets,when i was a kid we would race for hours and not even have a lap timer.kids will love this set,and there is a huge buzz about this set,kids of the ages 8 -12 years old will only care about one thing if their win light comes on and he beats his friend.


----------



## Montoya1

Hopefully that is right, but AW should give some kind of hint in the set of what is to come so little Johnny and his mates upgrade.


----------



## scottman2007

PMS485,
You guys might as well start the deluxe version now! you know as well as i do this set is going to sell out very quickly. do you guys know How many sets will be made the first run?? heck john force will be selling these on his website,and with all the john force fans and kids he wont be able to keep them in stock on his websites Store.
One thing that is a must on the deluxe version is ACTUAL SPEED.Alot of people dont care for Scale Speed.
How come the website hasnt been updated about the cars and stuff coming out??? too Busy i take it,LOL


----------



## scottman2007

i agree AW should have started designing the upgrades or deluxe Add on and include a sheet in the box ...COMING SOON.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

What Bill says in 100% right. Nothing better than working on your cars and actually see the improvements. Timing will supply this. Chirldren are alot smarter than any of us can understand.

Although this set will sell quickly regardless, I believe AW will leave them and us waiting and expecting the whole ball of wax. Quickly too. So let's get it out to our little hands and let's get the real deal going here. They have a huge opportunity here and I hope they capitalize and take full advantage of the situation.

To be continued...


----------



## hartracerman

Now if they could only do what 1/32nd is doing. Up to six cars at a time and indavidual control. Some body say Nascar with timing capabilities going around the track instead of one straight run Save aggrevation of a restage etc...


----------



## triple52

*How to preorder the AW Dragstrip?*

How can I preorder the AW dragstrip? I understand that it is $99 Dollars. Is there a website?

Thank

Triple52


----------



## triple52

*What is the link for John Force website?*



clydeomite said:


> Mornin:
> I signed up for the " John Force Newsletter" at the mile high nationals last week and today i got my first issue. They are selling the AW drag sets for $99.00 . In case you don't have a perorder with someone else this might be a good deal for you Hobby Talkers out there.
> Clyde-0-Mite


What is the link for John Force website?

Thank!

Triple52


----------



## T-Jet Racer

So it is basically a few drag style 4 wheel cars with some pylons. Why bother? It will be almost as interesting as watching paint dry.....
Another losing idea brought to you by AW LOL! Oh and It will be late and not work quite right out of the box, or perhaps that's where the fun is getting it to work?


----------



## sethndaddy

When I started racing with my brother, my friends and his friends, we where in the 12-15 year old range, never had numbers or even lights, just seeing who crossed the finish line first, and we were super competative and did the bragging from race to race.
Kids enjoy video games so much because we let them, Seth will play mario brothers till his eyes fall out, but at any time I ask him if he wants to go to the park, shoot basketball, pass football, he'll drop the controllers in a second.

No one has mentioned this, but, I can't wait to throw down 64 stock tjets with stock tires in a college basketball style elimination tournament.


----------



## videojimmy

I agree with Sethndaddy... while a timing system would be great, just having a Xmas tree starting line with an electronic finish line will be very entertaining to me.


----------



## EXPRESS

any topfuel rails in the works?


----------



## scottman2007

FIrst off T JetRacer your name says it all some people like ovals,some like road course and some like drags ,go play on your road course track!!! and NO AW hasnt made a mistake they are finally given us drag race fans a track to race on,lets face every track that comes out is a road course track or Oval,i like oval racing and i like road course racing.and now we finally get to drag race HO style,and if you think HO drag racing isnt out there you are mistaken.go to www.psychoslots.com and you will see the time and effort and the great detail that guys are now doing in HO drags. and if you want to get down to Ugly cars iam sorry but T jets that road race dont look like real cars at all..they have their front wheels sticking way out pass the fenders got all these different color tires.bodies half the time have no windows. ..tell me!!!? what race car out in the world looks like the Tjets thats run on HO roadcourse??? NONE.
triple52 just google search john force and his website will come up,also www.towerhobbies.com for the cheapest price but dont know if you can preorder.$95.99 over there.
Express...NO they are not doing any top fuels dragsters,as they are hard to do in HO scale,but who knows you might send them an email and ask,i know right now its just Funny Cars,and Prostocks.I would like see to Some Pro Mods,Super Gas, done that would be Cool.
But anybody who loves HO drag racing I urge you guys to visit Psychoslots.they even have proxy races,they do gassers,super stock ,Pro mod,nostalgia Funny Car and more.


----------



## Thunderbolt1

Does anyone know if the auto world track & the Tomy track are compatible or do you need an adapter ?


----------



## twolff

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Does anyone know if the auto world track & the Tomy track are compatible or do you need an adapter ?


They are compatible. Making the AW mold tooling to produce a 9" 1/4 radius turn mystifying.

I'm told that the AW 15" straights are actually straight too.


----------



## Bill Hall

*All in good fun*



scottman2007 said:


> See Bill i told you so,and i believe your wrong about kids needing times,and speed and etc,if that were the case then hot wheels would be out of businesss,none of their tracks have timing systems and as a kid me and my brother would play for hours racing each other, and that would go for the kids now days that buy all these hot wheel race sets,also goes for slot car sets,when i was a kid we would race for hours and not even have a lap timer.kids will love this set,and there is a huge buzz about this set,kids of the ages 8 -12 years old will only care about one thing if their win light comes on and he beats his friend.



Sure why not...it's OK to disagree....aye? You can be right and put the shoe on the other foot! Then you big kids wont mind giving up your fancy timing systems capable of measuring the speed of light and going back to red light green light...no problemo, right?  huh? will ya?

LOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## scottman2007

LOL your funny man Bill!!!
Hey i just remember when i was a kid and tings like that didnt matter much just something simple to tell who won or not,LOL
But Aw has been talking about deluxe versions and Add on's that could have ET's/Speed Both Scale and actual,and even RT !!
either wya it will be fun just to actually have an HO scale drag Strip.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Do I have to come right out and spell it out for y'all?*

Yeah things like that didnt matter when we we're running away from T-rex and the like...didnt matter what yer time was so long as you got back under yer rock.

I'm lobbying for the deluxe timing set cuz I'm a big kid now and I want it....see?

The rest of ya's arent helping my cause a bit with the nay saying and easy come easy go attitudes...so shape up and start whining for timing! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

deleated, i should watch my manners, sorry


----------



## Thunderbolt1

twolff said:


> They are compatible. Making the AW mold tooling to produce a 9" 1/4 radius turn mystifying.
> 
> I'm told that the AW 15" straights are actually straight too.


Thank you twolff ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

We need timing and mph!!!!!!!!!!!

Period


----------



## Bill Hall

*Name calling is it?*



sethndaddy said:


> blah blah blah...
> I should have know my opinion would be tore up and spit out.
> 
> screw it, I refuse to comment on anything or anythread King Bill has words on.
> 
> grow up. see you'll in a few months.


What still with the high hard one for me? Blah blah blah grudge boy ...everybody gets it. 

Nobody did crap to you or your delicate and precious lil opinion...it's right where you left it...and will be in the archives if you ever want to visit it... we'll poke some holes in the box and toss a lettuce leaf in from time to time....as it should be.

You need something extra? ...like Anti Counter Opinion Insurance...which is not offered in the TOS. Is it that you think you deserve something extra?

Well I've had enough of yer seething Girl Scout menstruation! If your gonna tee tee along the boundaries of the TOS then let me shove your fat ass over.

Lets just cut to the chase and tell everyone how you got all pissy and bitchy with me over the grey Jag I restored for you... and that you sent me a nastygram because you woke up one day thinking it took longer than you thought it should and wanted it back right now, even though you forgot I had it for well over a year and had sent virtually no other correspondence for over the same period ....not to mention the completly deranged idea that that boot scraping of a body was rare and valuable beyond the .89 cent bin...or was it just the fact that someone actually told mama's boy "No!"...I'll ship it back when it's done. That's what really stuck isnt it? 

Tell ya what, we'll go one better. Lets go even farther back to the days when Gearbuster used to do your work for you. You remember yer bestest bud Steve ? Dontcha? I should have learned then that you'd peewhine, bad mouth and back stab me, or any one who didnt meet your unreasonable expectations...like Steve. But like the dumbass I am, I gave you the benefit of the doubt. Coincidentally I recently heard you were bad mouthing me....how true to form and utterly predictable...like yer opinion of my work, my work ethic, my attitudes and my overall demeanor mean jack to me. I should be jumpin' with the bunnies...that XKE was a cheap insurance premium on never being expected to do something for nothing for my dear sweet good buddy Ed again. 

So I was just having some fun as we're sitting around pulling our fingers waiting for AW to release, and you gotta crap on the rug. Plus or minus 90 days is a long time so YOU better get back on yer meds and straighten that cry baby attitude out.

Edit: Right now ...picture all the people spraying cola out their noses with laughter....and the other half scrambling to push the red button and report crap on the rug...had enough sniping from the bushes guyz...time to clean the litter box!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

I see I have not missed much huh? LOL!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Let's race for pink slips!!!!!!

(Does it come with the bald guy?)


----------



## resinmonger

Bill,

I should know better than to read one of your posts... 







while drinking Coke Zero... :freak:

You owe me a keyboard due to the aforementioned laughter/spewing bit. My nose burns too. :freak: :freak:


----------



## wheelszk

:lol::lol::lol::lol:This is great.


----------



## krazcustoms

When I was first introduced to slot cars many, many years ago, I would play with them only sporadically since I rarely had anyone else to race against. Once I got my hands on the AFX Data-Race computer (whenever they came out with them), my interest in slots was re-ignited and I no longer had to beg my sisters to race. Nothing like timing some laps, doing some tuning, and then seeing how my time improved - or got worse, depending on what I did. 

And I don't remember exactly how, but with the help of some wires and stuff I managed a way for it to time/show winner on a drag strip also. It was also cool that it saved your best time, too. 

The point is - the timing technology is already out there and should be pretty darn cheap by now. It really doesn't make any sense for it not to be included right off the bat.


----------



## scottman2007

trust me Krazcustomer i hear ya,but everyone on here is over the age of at least 25,so they are thinking towards the kids,and since we are adults of course we would want timing systems and Speed,and reaction times and stuff.So theyare trying to appeal not only to adults but to kids,and the first version toward kids and then the deluxe version and add ons will be for us Big kids,LOL


----------



## oddrods

Scottman,
Have you seen the video games kids play with these days? It gives them ALL the specs and times and status updates you could ever want. I think you are seriously underestimating the sophistication of todays kids. I think what AW is offering is the equivalent of a figure 8 using only 9" radius turns. It will be fun for 30 seconds and then they will go back to the video game. How is this any better than a hotwheels set with a flag that falls to one side when the winner passes? Oh yeh, it's 75.00 better for someone anyway.
Rob


----------



## scottman2007

What your missing is most kids that like slot car tracks and hot wheels tracks arent really video game crazy,because if they were hot wheel tracks and slot car tracks would bore them,Guys were talking about two different type of kids.iam not under estimating kids now days,and thats the point,most toys now days you dont have to have an imagination anymore.
Here is a perfect example............ have you guys seen this Down hill gravity Drag strip for 1/64 scale diecast,it was out a few years ago,they sold these things like hot cakes,well now a famous guy for doing hollywood cars and hot rods teamed up with these guys that made this drag strip for diecast..ok yes on each side of the christmas tree it had a read out for your ET. but a buddy of mine slot car drag races and the place he goes to had one of these drag strip sets,and my buddy went up there to see what it was all about and told me ,that the upstairs where this was ,..was packed full of Kids and adults and doing nothing more than drag racing these diecast cars..Yes it has ET for both lanes,but get this all the adults were writing down the ET's and were excited about going faster,but all the kids cared about was who won?? when they raced,they didnt care about the ET's,. all they cared about was if their car won the race. oh yeah more more small example..Pinks all out is very popular and they dont even use timing systems,just a drop of the arm,and everyone that races on that says its the best time every because it feels like old school racing back in the day on a country road to see who was faster.
See guys this is what iam getting at,yes there are alot of kids that might be tech heads and want every bit of gadgets that come out, but there are still alot of kids that like things simple and dont forget AW is also Round 2,which stands for second time around for Stuff like toys from back in the day,and all iam saying is they are trying to appeal to the simple kids as well as the more sophisicated kids,and also adults. And Lets face it if you on here and are around 40-45 years old you know that toys from the 70"s were the best toys...Need i say COX POWERED CARS...DUNE BUGGY,BAJA BUG,PINTO FUNNY CAR,SANDBLASTER...ETC,ETC. and do i have to mention windup EVEL KNIEVEL CYCLE......LOL


----------



## demether

> but all the kids cared about was who won?? when they raced,they didnt care about the ET's,. all they cared about was if their car won the race.


You're right. My brother always worked with kids (school and holidays camps), and it's typically something he would say about them 

But personaly, I will buy the cars, but not the aw dragstrip, until a complete ET system (or a handmade laptiming program compatible with the aw dragstrip) will be available. 

I never raced dragsters, but I love to prepare and tune my cars. And as a modeller, I can see the big fun i'll have making that type of cars (lexan, diecast, resin, modified chassis, etc...). But I like to tune and prepare my cars because I can measure them on the track with software (srm), with database, speeds, etc...


So...I'll wait with the other big children


----------



## oddrods

"_Pinks all out is very popular and they dont even use timing systems,just a drop of the arm,and everyone that races on that says its the best time every because it feels like old school racing back in the day on a country road to see who was faster_."

As a once in a while race format I believe you are right but if they race more than that I guarentee they will be concerned about more than who won or lost. More data is the only way you will ever get better.


"_toys from the 70"s were the best toys...Need i say COX POWERED CARS...DUNE BUGGY,BAJA BUG,PINTO FUNNY CAR,SANDBLASTER...ETC,ETC_"

They were the best cause that's all we had. Give a kid (or adult) the choice between a single speed, all on or off, no steering control .049 cox anything and an electric R/C car that will drift at over 70 MPH (not scale) I would put money on 99/100 staying with the modern stuff. 

I am 44.65 years old and have a decent collection of old and new tech toys. My all time favorites are Tjets because of all the tuning I can due thanks to modern tech like timers, precision measuring tools and cool supplies availible to me today. Our little hobby is shrinking every day as us old farts grow old and die. The only way for this or any hobby, whether it be slots or 1:1 cars, is to attract new members ie kids.

Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that AW and others are trying to keep this hobby alive but it would seem that if they truley wanted to gain a larger hobby base they would have given the buyer the option to just turn off the timing system. Could it really be cost effective to develop 2 separate versions and hope the kids will pony up for the upgrade "if" they can stay entertained for more than 30 seconds?

Rob


----------



## krazcustoms

scottman2007 said:


> trust me Krazcustomer i hear ya,but everyone on here is over the age of at least 25,so they are thinking towards the kids,and since we are adults of course we would want timing systems and Speed,and reaction times and stuff.So theyare trying to appeal not only to adults but to kids,and the first version toward kids and then the deluxe version and add ons will be for us Big kids,LOL



Um - I WAS a kid when the AFX Data-Race came out and it made all the difference in the world regarding keeping me interested in slot cars.

Speaking of differences, you can't really do a fair comparison between the Hot Wheels drag races and slot car drag races because mommy can give a kid 20 bucks to buy 20 Hot Wheels to drag race until he gets bored, which might take a little while with 20 cars. And I'm sure it wouldn't take much whining to get himself 20 more cars when he's done with the first ones. With the slot car dragstrip, once he races the two cars the set comes with, where does he go from there? How many more cars will he be able to get at $19.99 each? 

If they sell the drag strip with a simple timing system and a hop-up brochure, they have a chance.

If they sell it with only a win/lose indicator, I predict seeing alot of them at yard sales next summer, alongside the buckets of Hot Wheels.


----------



## AfxToo

I think AutoWorld is right on the money with one aspect of this product - tying it to a real 1:1 racing interest. Aurora proved that this was a winning formula. 

The way to get kids, young or old, interested in slot car racing is to get them interested in real auto racing. Once you establish the interest in the cars and the sport *and* if they want to actively participate in the sport at some level then they will find that slot car racing IS real racing and much of the excitement and thrill of big car racing transforms very nicely into something they can can put on a table in their garage or basement.

The biggest challenge today is getting kids (and adults) to transfer an interest in something they see or watch as a spectator into something they control with their own hands and take part in as a participant. In years past you would see kids playing more rag tag sports, say street hockey or whiffle ball, when the playoffs for the sport that inspired them was in full swing. I know my Hot Wheels cars and track and later my slot car track used to see a lot of action in late May with the radio playing in the background. 

The AutoWorld drag track is taking the right approach and I hope they are very successful. Getting kids to jump the chasm between spectating and participating is a big challenge, in large part because of the adults who they look up to set an example and reinforce behaviors that are mostly in the spectating realm.

Life - you can watch it happen or you can make it happen. The choice is yours.


----------



## twolff

I don't understand the marketing. A product that appeals to a relativity small group of adults being marketed to kids. The majority of the adults being collectors.

At ~$100 the price of admission is just too high for the majority of potential buyers. Knowing that there is no electronic scoring, I'm not intrested at any price point. Generally speaking these will be sharing shelf space with other AW, Life-Like, and AFX sets and will have to compete directly with them.

HO drag racing in general holds no appeal for me personally with ET that are typically under a second.


----------



## rbrunne1

My Atomic Hobbies is listing the set at $87.99!

https://www.myatomic.com/catalog/viewsku?sku=RDZ00140&itemname=aw_12_nhra_drag_race_set


----------



## A/FX Nut

I'm hoping it has good sales when it's released. The win light will be enough for my simple mind. Myself and the grandkids will have a load of fun with this.
That'll will be the most important aspect of it.

The deluxe version sounds great, and I hope Autoworld can get it to market. Atleast we have something to look forward. After all, it's better than nothing.

Randy.


----------



## Marty

A/FX Nut said:


> I'm hoping it has good sales when it's released. The win light will be enough for my simple mind. Myself and the grandkids will have a load of fun with this.
> That'll will be the most important aspect of it.
> 
> The deluxe version sounds great, and I hope Autoworld can get it to market. Atleast we have something to look forward. After all, it's better than nothing.
> 
> Randy.


I agree!

Marty


----------



## scottman2007

I hope so as well. I think its going to sell out,there is alot of talk about this set,not to mention alot of John force and ashley force fans,and they are going to sell this and the cars on their website.Win light will be ok for awhile and i hope they stick to theirwords and if it does sell good,then i hope they will makean announcement about a deluxe version and the add on,for ET,SPEED. I also hope if it does do good to bring out another 8 car set,maybe do some Gassers,Super Stocks.


----------



## Montoya1

My expectation level as to what AW will do with this concept down the line is best summed up with three words.

Super III spares.


----------



## lenny

My whole take on this, if anyone cares, is that the track should have been wider. Not the standard track. Tool a new one for the dragstrip with wider lane spacing. 

Is the AW 4-gear chassis really a decent drag platform? I have an AW 4-gear right here and puting a 9-volt battery to it, it really isn't all that 'powerful'. Making the bodies for the standard X-Track would seem to have been a better move since those bodies could also be used on Super G, SRT, Turbo; chassis that will actually move it down the lane.

The AFX 4 gear drag chassis had a low resistance arm in it. Unless AW puts something better than the 15 ohm arm in the car, it's not going to go very fast. I can already see a flood of the set cars hitting ebay. And be sure to pop the neo traction mags out before you race...


----------



## tomhocars

(My whole take on this, if anyone cares, is that the track should have been wider. Not the standard track. Tool a new one for the dragstrip with wider lane spacing.) 

.Lenny has a good idea here.O gayge track would have been perfect.The money invested in producing this track would not have much more.Either way I love the thought of getting some Drag Racing Cars


----------



## partspig

I agree with both of you (lenny and tom) that the track is too narrow and needs to be wider like the old Aurora "O" gauge track. Some 1:1 drag tracks now have a center barrier on them. Chassis choice is a poor one also, but seeing the bodies they are forecast to make .................


----------



## Montoya1

Cool idea, but unrealistic IMHO.


----------



## scottman2007

I disagee with them making a bad decsion on the chassis,4 gears chassi can be fairly easy to modify and to make them fast,i proxy race HO drag cars,we just had a nostalgia Funny car event about two weeks ago,and it was a cool event,they run their HO drags strips on about 19-20ft,and alot of gusy had their 4 gear AFX cars ET wise was in the 1.1 to 1.0 sec runs,ut that was almost all stock,a few mods abnd i know for a fact i could get these cars in the .9 and lower sec ET's,and one thing AW AFxcars take out the traction magnets and they actually go faster.
he is a cool site for HO drag racing www.psychoslots.com 
go there and get on their forums and browse around and you will see some awsome HO drag cars,we run a buch of cool classes,From Pro Mod to Pro Stock,to Gassers,to Super Stocks,Rat Rods and more. there is a buddy of mine i buy HO resin bodiess off of and he is one bad dude when it comes to making bodies,here is some of his work. by theway all of these fit 4 gear afx chassis.


----------



## partspig

Yes, those fit the AFX four gear chassis real nice! But they will not fit AW's four gear chassis. The mounting points are different. Hence the idea that the AFX/XT style mounts used on the aforementioned chassis would be better, to accommodate a greater variety of chassis and bodies.


----------



## partspig

Montoya1 said:


> Cool idea, but unrealistic IMHO.


Unrealistic??? I suppose you have a Masters in mold making too!! It would have cost just as much to make the track wider. You don't see 1:1 drag cars line up like that anymore ...........


----------



## scottman2007

Parts pig.
Those bodies will fit i think either chassis,he makes body mounts that comes with them,front has a post and the back just has that flat piece that just sits on the back of the chassis. as far as i know.


----------



## kiwidave

scottman2007, the AW 4-gear drag racing format is a great concept and I applaud you guys for getting it happening. You know as well as I do that some are going to knock the concept. But who cares!! It's another form of slot car racing that has it's own place in our hobby! 
Pig, some Hilltop body mounts will fix the mounting issue, I've done it on one car already!
Yes better lane spacing would be really good to see!


----------



## Montoya1

partspig said:


> Unrealistic??? I suppose you have a Masters in mold making too!! It would have cost just as much to make the track wider. You don't see 1:1 drag cars line up like that anymore ...........


*sigh*

You really are not going to get tired of the whole stalker thing in a hurry, are you?

I stand by my opinion, to expect AW to mold wider track when the already have tooling to hand is unrealistic - especially given that people will want to make the strip different lengths using their own track, as AW will no doubt of factored in.


----------



## partspig

Stalking??? I think I'll post anywhere in HT where I see fit buster! Or are there special rules concerning you, ...... that is I can't post in the same threads as you? And furthermore, the key words on the wider track were "if anyone cares, is that the track SHOULD have been wider". That is MY opinion, Lenny's and tomhocars! weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! wwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Montoya1

No special rules, I just think that you react quickly and in a hostile way as soon as you see me post.

I am not seeing a massive difference between saying that the track should be wider, and expecting it to be wider, both unrealistic given the fact AW already has track that connects to Tomy etc.

Hey, if it happens, and the timing options too, everybody wins.


----------



## partspig

My responses are always calculated and they do sometimes come swiftly. I call it being prompt and to the point. And yes I am not politically correct in any way buster! I tell it like it is, and if you do not like that well, why don't ya wear some sunglasses. You are saying that my opinion is unrealistic. What is so unrealistic about a person's opinion, unless of course, it is yours.
wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! wweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Marty

WILL EVERYONE PLEASE TAKE PERSONAL COMMENTS TO PERSONAL MESSAGES!!!!!

Thank you,
Marty


----------



## Crimnick

Can I vote again?


----------



## Davey Joe

Marty said:


> WILL EVERYONE PLEASE TAKE PERSONAL COMMENTS TO PERSONAL MESSAGES!!!!!
> 
> Thank you,
> Marty


Hey! Good idea!


----------



## Griffworks

*Take your personal issues with other members OFF THE FORUM!* Make it PM's or emails, but it has no place in any thread on the forums. If you don't like someone, put them on *IGNORE* or just skip over their posts. Doesn't make a difference to me so long as you follow the TOS. 

If you go after someone and it appears to be stalking to at least _me_, I'll give you a little Time Out. Can't speak for anyone other Mods or Hankster, tho. 

We don't all have to like each other, but we DO have to respect each others opinions - or just ignore that other person. It doesn't matter which. But it really is that simple! 

Don't make me turn this thread around!


----------



## A/FX Nut

I can see the wider track. It's a very good idea. When Tom Lowe was looking at MTYODER'S corian drag strip at the '07 Autofest I'm sure he noticed how wide the track was. 6 inches.

But using the exisiting track Autoworld has was an easy and cost effective option. No tooling cost for a wider piece. Maybe we will see wider track in a deluxe drag strip.

As far as the 4gear chassis goes, It doesn't matter to me. I'll race any chassis on it. 

Randy.


----------



## DesertSlot

I have a couple of AW 4gear cars now. I really like them. They are substantially larger than the XT's so a wider track would be great. But yeah, I'd race anything on it too.


----------



## scottman2007

That the what i like to hear and yeha a little wider track would have been nice somewhere between HO 1/43 th scale.


----------

